# need some help



## the death (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey, i flashed my X800 back to XTPE (had it overclocked to XTPE speeds with 16 pipes, but running on a Pro bios). So i went into ati tool, and hit scan for artifacts, and no longer did i click it, little yellow dots start showing up, randomly, but not too many at once. I never got this with a pro bios, so its confusing me.  So i hit show 3d view, but i cannot see any artifacts happening. is this a bug? could this damage my pc? what could be causing this?


----------

